# Update Re Prayers Needed For My Friend



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello everyone.

My friend and her husband have had a tough few months. In mid-March, her husband's mother died. The following day, her mother was diagnosed with cancer. Unbelievably, she passed away less than a week later on Holy Saturday.

Today, my friend discovered she may have breast cancer. The surgeon did a biopsy. The pathology report won't be back until the first of the week but the doctor told her it doesn't look good.

She has asked her friends to make this prayer request of our friends and family and I'm happy to pass this on to my Outbackers family because I know they will come through for her.

I will let you know when I hear the results. Thank you so much.

UPDATE:
Hi everyone.

Sadly, I must report that Ellen does have cancer in her right breast. She starts chemo next Friday. Her oncologist said this cancer is curable and she trusts her doctor completely. Please continue to pray for her and for her family.

Thank you, Outbackers!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Prayers coming your way Nonny...

Your friend and her family, as well as you are being thought of tonight and many more to come.

Clare


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nonny,

Please tell your friend that we will hold her in our thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry to hear about all the losses she has suffered. It's time for something good to come her way.


----------



## 2224 (Jun 5, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Nonny,
> 
> Please tell your friend that we will hold her in our thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry to hear about all the losses she has suffered. It's time for something good to come her way.


She will be in our thoughts and prayers every day.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You can count on us to pray. Nonny what is her first name?

Tami


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Tami, her name is Ellen and she is a wonderful person and a dear friend of mine. Personally, I think God just gave her a good distraction to get through Mother's Day weekend. Her mother was her absolute best friend. They did everything together and she lost her just days after she found out she was sick! Thanks so much for praying for her everyone. She needs to be raised up right now.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Please tell Ellen she has our prayers and love. I lost my mother to breast cancer in February. Here's hoping it was found soon enough for treatment to be completely effective.

Sluggo & PK


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nonny,
You know it goes without saying that I'll be keeping Ellen in my thoughts and prayers. She's certainly going through an awful lot in a very short time, bless her heart!!
Not trying to detract from your friend's need for prayers, but there's a mutual friend who was an active member on here, countrygirl32082, who really needs our prayers, as well. She had several family member sick, similarly, in a very short period of time, and she, herself, is battling breast cancer, now. Her last e-mail to me indicated that her bones ache, she can't get comfortable to rest, has no appetite, but has gained weight due to steroid therapy. 
These two women are battling the same problem, and I'll add Ellen to my prayers as I continue to pray for Dina.
HUGS!!
Darlene


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks, Darlene, for letting us know about Dina. I will pray for her, too. Why not start that thread for those who know her? I'm sure she can use all the support she can get, as well! I spoke with Ellen today and she's doing surprisingly well. I thought this weekend would really knock her down but she's feeling very strong. Maybe it's all those prayers headed her way! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Nonny,
Prayers coming your way my family


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

UPDATE:
Hi everyone.

Sadly, I must report that Ellen does have cancer in her right breast. She starts chemo next Friday. Her oncologist said this cancer is curable and she trusts her doctor completely. Please continue to pray for her and for her family.

Thank you, Outbackers!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Nonny,

I'm so sorry to hear about Ellen's diagnosis. I AM glad to hear that her ontcologist is optomistic and is using the word curable because
millions of women aren't so lucky. She is very fortunate that it was discovered early on and is treatable...

Please tell her that our prayers for a full recovery will continue. 
I will be participating in the Relay for Life for the American Cancer Society this weekend and be thinking of her


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nonny,
I am sorry to hear of Ellen's diagnosis. You may want to put her in touch with Tonka, as she's been through chemo, etc., and experienced it first-hand. I just got her and countrygirl connected. Tonka's more than glad to assist others, and has a blog on her cancer treatment: http://jules-breastcancerstory.blogspot.com/.. Will continue to keep Ellen in my prayers. 
Talked with countrygirl via phone, tonight, and she's starting radiation treatment for 6 1/2 weeks, Monday. She and her husband plan to go camping just to relax, this weekend, a few miles away from home, as they'll be tied down with the treatments.
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Dawn & Darlene and all who continue to pray for Ellen. Please tell countrygirl that she's on my prayer list and wish her welll for me.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

CANCER SUCKS!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Prayers are on the way for Ellen and Countrygirl.

That is a tough diagnosis.

Will pray for both to beat this thing.


----------

